# Today's Smokin!



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2015)

I am doing another cook for former co-workers. I did a brisket overnight on the Akorn, and cut it up into burnt ends. I am doing a pastrami, 6 armadillo eggs and 3 dozen ABTs today. I am also doing a Boston Butt for our Sunday meal. Here are some pics. I will post more as I go along. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Coffee concoction as a wet rub on the brisket.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well done, some good eats right there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Callmaker!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 29, 2015)

That looks amazing!  

I'd sure rather have a plate of your food than my salad tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dang Paymaster, could I move in...I don't eat much.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, Y'all are great!

Rest of the pics


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2015)

That's it.  Can I move in too?  PF and I can split a few meals, we're small and don't eat much and will hardly take up any space at all.

Dang, those look good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish I was your former co-worker!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

Ooo, Ooo, I'll wash dishes in exchange for some of that! Looks yummy.


----------

